# Thank you Colnago Con Brio



## onefour02 (Jan 7, 2009)

Colnago Con Brio has been a great source of Colnago info and updates, really sad that it has been suspended.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

He went on a short time, from Colnago n00b asking about buying a used C40, to full Colnago convert, to Colnago paladin, including mecca trips to Cambiago and running the Colnago Con Brio blogs and facebook pages.

he did a great work difusing Colnago love, we are very thankful for that.

maybe his interests shifted to other subject, what would be now ?


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Sorry, i was sleeping. What happened?


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

yea, any idea why he stopped. It was/is a great site.


----------



## 27davidson (Feb 9, 2006)

Colnago Conbrio isn't gone - he has a new and nicer webpage. The address is .colnagoconbrio.wordpress.com


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

27davidson said:


> Colnago Conbrio isn't gone - he has a new and nicer webpage. The address is .colnagoconbrio.wordpress.com


that one is also "suspended"

maybe he just got other interests to dedicate his time on


----------



## ronderman (May 17, 2010)

27davidson said:


> Colnago Conbrio isn't gone - he has a new and nicer webpage. The address is .colnagoconbrio.wordpress.com



If that's the case, and I hope it is, he needs to wicked re-write his entry. Cause the new site looks like it isn't going to be updated.


----------



## 2ndrep (Mar 14, 2012)

Yes, thanks Colnago Con Brio, I just loved getting my daily hit of Colnago information on your web site. The pictures and information was spot on! I think Colnago should give you a medal! I just wonder how much they really appreciated the web site? Thanks again buddy


----------

